# Best P2P Share



## stalin (May 1, 2005)

Which is the best P2P Share for downloanding stuf for Sify Broadband Connection. How to make bearshare work with sify Connection. I dont have problem with VSNL for Downloading for Bearshear. How about BitComent.


----------



## drgrudge (May 1, 2005)

Hmmm... Bit commet is a torrent client. IT's ok. I like *bit tornado 0.3.12* or u can try even azeraus. 


For p2p software, u can try ARES or Edonkey. Edonkey is slow and has spywares but has a good collection of most of the stuffs u look out.


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 1, 2005)

You can try LimeWire, Kazaa Lite K++ or WinMX.


----------



## techno_funky (May 1, 2005)

well iam using E mule on my 
sify broadband  connection 
and i find it quite good 
but it also depends on the high id thingy 
which helps you dload stuff faster


----------



## bharathbala2003 (May 1, 2005)

@varun kaaaza comes bundled with Spywares better use bitComet


----------



## drvarunmehta (May 1, 2005)

@bala: kazaa come bundled with spyware
but i have specifically written kazaa lite k++ which does not have any spyware


----------



## ferrarif50 (May 1, 2005)

WinMX is the best of the lot. Ihave been using it for more than 3 years now.


----------



## stalin (May 1, 2005)

Kazza id not good, lot of spware and adware. Most of the files contain vairus. Limeware do have much files and downloading is very slow. 
BitComent Good but only when file get start downloading. Emule lots of search result good in downloading. I like to try bit tornado and Azerasu.
I have a speed of 128 kbps mean it download the speed of 16 KB. Can I download more this 16KB with any software utilities.


----------



## stalin (May 1, 2005)

New P2P Share is come.

UseNeXT is anonymous and ad-free access to over 50 terabytes worth of MP3s, videos, games, pictures, and software. UseNeXT offers anonymous and lightening fast access to over 60,000 usenet discussion boards packed with MP3s, videos, games, pictures, and software. Forget file sharing or partial files - UseNeXT users never need to upload anything - and with direct access to our high-speed usenet servers you'll be able to search for and download files faster. The tailor made browser automatically unpacks and repairs failed downloads, and the built in media player allows you to preview play files before downloading even when archived. To get the free trial offer simply enter your e-mail when starting UseNeXT for the first time and you will get your access information for the free trial immediately. Version 2.89 adds the newsgroup wizard.


----------



## vysakh (May 1, 2005)

no mention of Shareaza ?


----------



## stalin (May 1, 2005)

I tried WinMX and other P2P share. Not happy with the result.  I made my conclusion that BitComent and emule is god for P2P share to download stuff like ebook, music and movies.


----------



## iinfi (May 1, 2005)

many say e-donkey has spywares .... but i use it daily and my spyBot and ad-aware dont detect any spywares when i run them ......


----------



## tarey_g (May 2, 2005)

kaaza is spyware 

edonkey is cool :........ sab milta hai...


----------



## yehmeriidhain (May 2, 2005)

BEWARE!!  of Spywares when U use these P2P s/w(s) .. they R packed with it! 

& yeah! mil tou adhiktar cheezein jaati hain!  par saath mein aur bhin bahut kucch mil jaata ..

I've seen many of my frd's OSes crashing like nething! .. & U know they went into such merciful condition tht format only seems to be the best solution! 

So, man! just be cautious! although U cant help much when U r using ne P2P s/w(s) but for safer side install some gud anti-spywares s/w .. 

Kazaa was awarded rank 1 for distributing spywares whole ard the world most comfortably .... so leave this thing! use sth else .. like e-mule, e-donkey! 
enjoy & gud luck (believeme U'll need this)


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 2, 2005)

I use Limewire and Bitcomet. Working great.

Shareaza though is spyware free but is very slow.


----------



## foreveranuj (May 2, 2005)

*why not Xolox?*

try Xolox guys....download it from download.com and have fun.
its not slow either...

Anuj


----------



## thegame_rulez (May 2, 2005)

stalin said:
			
		

> New P2P Share is come.
> 
> UseNeXT is anonymous and ad-free access to over 50 terabytes worth of MP3s, videos, games, pictures, and software. UseNeXT offers anonymous and lightening fast access to over 60,000 usenet discussion boards packed with MP3s, videos, games, pictures, and software. Forget file sharing or partial files - UseNeXT users never need to upload anything - and with direct access to our high-speed usenet servers you'll be able to search for and download files faster. The tailor made browser automatically unpacks and repairs failed downloads, and the built in media player allows you to preview play files before downloading even when archived. To get the free trial offer simply enter your e-mail when starting UseNeXT for the first time and you will get your access information for the free trial immediately. Version 2.89 adds the newsgroup wizard.



neone tried this thing yet??


----------



## futuristically_ancient (May 2, 2005)

iv been using kazaa lite 2.4.3 since quite a long time now...

i'd prefer this p2p.

BUT U GOTTA RUN SPYWARE N ADWARE CHECKS FREQUENTLY !


----------



## shyam911 (May 2, 2005)

What about Warez P2P and Kazaa Lite is quite good too


----------



## vysakh (May 3, 2005)

warez p2p is not bad. When we try to download a file, it takes a lot of time to connect to a user


----------



## pr@k@sh (May 3, 2005)

e dondey ....!!!    

when every u stop go through e donkey this never ever say

Not found


----------



## chinmay (May 3, 2005)

Guyz temme 1 thing...i recently switched to bit tornado...in my area power cuts r very frequent..so i need to switch off the comp at times...can u temme if i can resume my downloads in bit tornado n how?


----------



## atool (May 3, 2005)

i use ares lite...and its very good...btw now download.com lists only software which are witout any adware...u can check there also


----------



## Delpiero (May 3, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> I use Limewire and Bitcomet. Working great.
> 
> Shareaza though is spyware free but is very slow.


Hmm.. Shareaza is pretty good, but a bit slow? I get speeds of 40-70 Kpbs is this fine or slow?


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 3, 2005)

Delpiero said:
			
		

> navjotjsingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I long for speed on Shareaza through Sify.


----------



## Apollo (May 3, 2005)

I am on Sify Broadband too... and currently employ Ares, Shareaza.

Ares is better than Shareaza... speedwise.  But Shareaza also throws up some results that aren't there in Ares.

Kazaa bugs me lately.  Not good.


----------



## Delpiero (May 4, 2005)

Apollo said:
			
		

> I am on Sify Broadband too... and currently employ Ares, Shareaza.
> 
> Ares is better than Shareaza... speedwise.  But Shareaza also throws up some results that aren't there in Ares.
> 
> Kazaa bugs me lately.  Not good.



What is ares? Isn't it warez? BTW This kazaa thing sucks ,Spywares and slowness is the highlight of this program. Even ares or warez has adwares but probably the fastest p2p program.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (May 4, 2005)

I just installed winmx it is also good no adds spyware etc


----------



## stalin (May 4, 2005)

I tried with most of the P2P Network share. Now I'm happy with emule and Bitcoment. Trouble free no adware and spyware.


----------



## lubu (May 6, 2005)

LIME WIRE ROCKS - U'll get all the stuff you search for.


----------



## chinmay (May 6, 2005)

Guyz temme 1 thing...i recently switched to bit tornado...in my area power cuts r very frequent..so i need to switch off the comp at times...can u temme if i can resume my downloads in bit tornado n how?...I posted the same question long time back but no one cared to answer...i dont want to create a new topic for this simple question...plz help me guyz


----------



## drgrudge (May 6, 2005)

^^^
Yes u can resume downloads in bit tornado... BTW what version are u using? The latest vesion is 0.3.12 , but i use 0.3.10  


OK, when u want to resume downlaods:
1. u can press on the "PaUSE" button on it and then close the window. 
2. Again when u want to resume the download, then open the original torrent file that u had used earlier and it will continue from where u had stopped.


----------



## duckhead (May 6, 2005)

Shareaza is great after you tweak it right and make it work with your firewall... plus u need  *real* broadband


----------



## chinmay (May 6, 2005)

thnx drgrudge but that stll doesnt solve my problem... due to power cuts comp automatically switches off when i m not at home and ups discharges....so is there any way to resume downloads then?


----------



## drgrudge (May 6, 2005)

Hmm..., even then u can resume ur downloads man. Just open the torrent file agian and it will resume (after checking the exiting data) the downlaod.


----------



## Charley (May 6, 2005)

I use kazaa lite and it has lots of searches for music,videos, etc. It downloads pretty fast too


----------



## stalin (May 6, 2005)

I dont suggest Kazaa it is full of virus, spware and adware. For trouble free downloading Use BitComent, Limeware and Emule.


----------



## pradeep_chauhan (May 6, 2005)

gtk-gnutella is the best I tried looking for the song rock the party by bombay rockers and win mx said nothing found and gtk-gnutella is downloading the same at  >11Kbps now. 
So gtk-gnutella is realy good.


----------



## stalin (May 6, 2005)

BitComent download at full speed of 16KBps at 128 kpbs in Sify Connection. In 12 Hrs it can download around 600 to 650MB.


----------



## navjotjsingh (May 6, 2005)

BitComet , Limewire and eMule rocks.


----------



## stalin (May 7, 2005)

I tried WinMX it is not working. It install without any error but wen i double click the icon nothing display.........


----------



## vysakh (May 7, 2005)

ares and warez p2p are very very similar


----------



## Charley (May 7, 2005)

stalin said:
			
		

> I dont suggest Kazaa it is full of virus, spware and adware. For trouble free downloading Use BitComent, Limeware and Emule.




But the software says it  is free of spyware,etc in the latest version of kazaa lite. I scanned with Spybot, Adware but couldnt find any, which means that it is good & also it has many searches for audio, movies, etc.

Correct me if I'm wrong abt the searches for anything, kazaa lite has the most.


----------



## stalin (May 7, 2005)

I had suffer a lot after installing Kaaza lite, I Even got Kaaza Gold. I get all of spware and adware after installing it. I give better search result. I tried thrice Kaaza, after 1 or 2 days I can see Spybot, Adware deteching virus from my system. Once I had DCOM Exploit attack (kind like SASS Virus) after i installed Kaaza after that I was not able to use internet only soultion is Format.


----------



## Charley (May 8, 2005)

Someone suggest me any which has more number of searches for movies, music, images, etc other than kazaa lite.

Please provide me the link for download.

Tks.


----------



## drgrudge (May 8, 2005)

For Music : ARES
For Movies : ares, edonkey. But edonkey is slow and is a adware and has sypwares. 

Search at google for links.


----------



## iinfi (May 8, 2005)

*1)*can anyone tell me which p2p has 

highest no. of uses
highest no. of files of all category (s/w, e-books etc)

and which P2P is connected to max. no. of networks

*2)*i m regualar user of eDonkey but spyBot and AdAware never find any spywares in my system,
if donkey is a spyware then sud i not have spywares in my system ....

*3)*jus started using Limewire .... i find it doesnt have as many files as donkey ....

*4)* if i keep donkey on in the background and browse other sites, is it possible that what i type may b sent thru the network to any remote PC

thanks.... kindly answer all my queries ... thanks again


----------



## Charley (May 9, 2005)

drgrudge said:
			
		

> For Music : ARES
> For Movies : ares, edonkey. But edonkey is slow and is a adware and has sypwares.
> 
> Search at google for links.



I did install Ares, but then when I open the icon it says this program has performed an error in some invalid module. It happened the same wit Warez after installation. Why?


----------



## stalin (May 9, 2005)

Try with emule you find lots of stuff in that it got many server and more than 1.5 mil files. No Virus, Adware and spyware. If you want to download 1 files more than 1GB try with Bitcoment.


----------



## drgrudge (May 9, 2005)

@infii,
1. highest no. of users and files: edonkey and emule uses edonkey network. But i noticed as both to be slow. 
2. Wait man, use it for atleast 3 weeks u will be infected soon


----------



## Biplav (May 9, 2005)

i use limewire-it gives speed of 20-30 kbps
but dont get good results.


----------



## stalin (May 9, 2005)

I'm using emule more than 3 month or more. download more than GB of stuff still now i never saw any problem like adware, spyware not even a virus. I using ASUS A8N MB with NVIDIA Firewall and Freeware AVG AV Till now no problem bored with life without facing anyproblem for longtime.


----------



## iinfi (May 9, 2005)

well i have used edonkey for the past 4 months ....

no  spyware no adware detected by AdAware and SpyBot .....

but my concern was something different ....

* i m writing this post while e-donkey is running in the background ....
is it possible that a keylogger or a similar stuff built-inside donkey be uploading data to any remote machine ???

if there is a spyware inside e-donkey will SpyBot and AdAware be able to detect it ....

thats my question !!! 
*


----------



## Santosh Halemani (May 10, 2005)

Why p2p on an 56kbps line. Huh,don't even thing about it. Well i have heard about sherazza.


----------



## anubhav_har (May 10, 2005)

Kaaza and WarezP2P


----------



## magnet (May 10, 2005)

areslite and warez use same servers 4 download...but warez has spywares and adwares.......ares too has nav toolbar which is an adware....but while installation uncheck it..............................
  earlier when i used to hav fast net..i tried lot of p2p..........areslite rocks...so do kazzalite(but no as ares).....in torrents i used g3 torrents had many features........shareza too is good because it supports server of edonkey and emule....but i want to try share reactor thing...but net is suxzing right now


----------



## shaunak (Jun 24, 2005)

navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> I use Limewire and Bitcomet. Working great.
> 
> Shareaza though is spyware free but is very slow.



LIMEWIRE is not spyware free. not only does it install spyware but it also installs many othe nagwares.
The pro versino dosnt have nagware but it does install without your knowledge with a program that makes regedit and windows task manager unfunctional.


----------



## Charley (Jun 24, 2005)

anubhav_har said:
			
		

> Kaaza and WarezP2P



kazaa is good , but in warez i dont get good search results except for 

p o  r n


----------



## arcticflare (Jun 24, 2005)

try kazaa lite the ad-free kazaa version


----------



## Charley (Jun 24, 2005)

arcticflare said:
			
		

> try kazaa lite the ad-free kazaa version



it says ad free but it has spyware .... Last week I had scanned using Xcleaner and detected spyware on it, the risk of the detected spyware was high.


----------



## ashisharya (Jun 24, 2005)

Morpheus is the best P2P


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 24, 2005)

shaunak said:
			
		

> navjotjsingh said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The pro version does not disable regedit and task manager. I have tested. It contains no nagwares also.


----------



## King_Niral (Jun 25, 2005)

kAZAA k++ LITE THE BEST FREEWARE !!!

cHEERS !!!


----------



## Delpiero (Jun 26, 2005)

stalin said:
			
		

> I'm using emule more than 3 month or more. download more than GB of stuff still now i never saw any problem like adware, spyware not even a virus. I using ASUS A8N MB with NVIDIA Firewall and Freeware AVG AV Till now no problem bored with life without facing anyproblem for longtime.


But it takes so much time to download a file. I am not talking about the speeds , i am talking about the amount of time it takes to connect to the source it's so slow.


----------



## Ashish (Jun 27, 2005)

For emule users , just connect to the server which has the max. users connected ,generally razorback2 or edonkeyserverno1 and u will get good speed.

I have a query also, nowadays when i use emule for d/ling a file i uploads most of the time and downloads very less. Earlier (a few days ago) i was getting around 15kbps d/l speed. 

Can anyone help


----------



## Charley (Jun 27, 2005)

King_Niral said:
			
		

> kAZAA k++ LITE THE BEST FREEWARE !!!
> 
> cHEERS !!!



Yup, what kinda speeds do u get normally on d/l and u/l ??? btw do u have a dsl connection, what speed scheme ??


----------

